# Creating a private hotspot from a public hotspot



## balanga (May 28, 2018)

How would I go about connecting a laptop to a public WiFi access point and then set up a private hotspot  on that laptop? ie route between two seperate WiFi  networks...I presume I would need an additional WiFi adapter, or could aliasing be used?


----------



## tingo (May 28, 2018)

1. run a VPN from your laptop to a VPN server you trust (through the public hotspot).
2. add a second WiFi adapter and set up a secured, private hotspot on that.
If you just want to use your laptop on a public hotspot, skip point number 2.


----------



## balanga (May 29, 2018)

I guess what I was trying to ask about was routing between wlan0 and wlan1


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2018)

Why would routing between wlan0 and wlan1 be any different compared to, for example, between em0 and em1?


----------

